# Blocco del Pc durante l'emerge.

## Ghostraider

Ieri sera avevo finito di installare sul notebook Gentoo, tutto bene a parte qualche "incomprensione" con Xorg e ATI comunque ora durante l'emerge di anche piccoli programmi si blocca il pc e scompare il puntatore del mouse...detto così potrebbero esserci miriadi di possibilità però ero finalmente riuscito a convincere i coinquilini a passare a Linux e non è stata la migliore delle presentazioni   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Hai gia' testato il tuo hardware

----------

## Peach

 *Ghostraider wrote:*   

> Ieri sera avevo finito di installare sul notebook Gentoo, tutto bene a parte qualche "incomprensione" con Xorg e ATI comunque ora durante l'emerge di anche piccoli programmi si blocca il pc e scompare il puntatore del mouse...detto così potrebbero esserci miriadi di possibilità però ero finalmente riuscito a convincere i coinquilini a passare a Linux e non è stata la migliore delle presentazioni  

 

domanda: si pianta proprio, nel senso che non riesci nemmeno a switchare in tty? oppure si incastra solo X? possibile che tu stia usando qualche pacchetto unstabile?

effettivamente le possibilità sono varie, ma non per questo ci dev'essere motivo di demordere  :Wink: 

----------

## Ghostraider

In che senso ?

Prima di iniziare ad installare pacchetti funziona tutto come dovrebbe.

Mouse e touchpad vanno, la scheda di rete va, il cd funziona.

Ora al primo riavvio tutto bene, al secondo problema con l'emerge al terzo si pianta dopo il login grafico e rimane il cursore del mouse bello fermo in centro schermo.   :Mad: 

----------

## Ghostraider

Si inchioda di brutto brutto brutto   :Crying or Very sad: 

In pratica tastiera e mouse non esistono più perchè anche provando un ctrl+alt+canc non va niente e l'unico modo per rivivere è farlo dal pulsante di avvio del notebook.

Pacchetti instabili non penso che ce ne siano ho utilizzato un'installazione veloce da Internet con Stage3 3 genkernel su gentoo-dev-sources.

Per ora di altri pacchetti non sono riuscito ad installarne.

----------

## Peach

è un po' atipico come problema... hai provato a scandagliare "dmesg" alla ricerca di errori che non dovrebbero esserci?

----------

## molesto

che marca e che hardware ha il portatile ?

che kernel hai messo ?

come lo hai compilato ?

hai per caso usato genkernel, che funziona mezza volta su 0 ?

p.s.

io sento puzza di incompatibilità ATI....

----------

## Ghostraider

Il notebook è un Compaq Presario 2701EA con Intel Pentium III Mobile 1.3 Ghz e ATI Radeon Mobility M6 LY.

Ora vedo di passare all'altro notebook e vi listo un lspci.

Ho utilizzato il kernel gentoo-dev-sources 2.6.9-gentoo-r8 con Genkernel (mi serviva un'installazione veloce sono partito da Stage3)

----------

## Peach

devo proprio passarti il mio .config ?  :Razz: 

----------

## Ghostraider

Eh magari così ci do un'occhita   :Very Happy: 

Ora sto installando i pachetti utilizzando il livecd almeno così funziona.

Grazie.

----------

## Peach

dacci un occhiata, non usarlo, prima controllalo approfonditamente, ci sono determinate cose che sono compilate come modulo e altre che magari non ti servono...

check it out, se hai dubbi posta.

il link: http://www.smartart.it/works/config-2.6.9-r9

----------

## sistoV

ok grazie 1000 adesso guardo e spero di risolvere tutto. grazie  :Very Happy:   :Smile: 

----------

## sistoV

sistov è colui che possiede il presario 2701 Ea e che ha passato la notte insieme a ghostrider per tentare di fare funzionare il tutto.

é il mio primo messaggio, grazie 1000 degli aiuti che mi date.

a presto   :Very Happy: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Allora benvenuto sistoV

----------

## sistoV

abbiamo provato varie soluzioni ma ... il problema persiste: ad ogni emerge, anche il il piu semplice, tipo il plug-in per flash ... il pc si impianta impietosamente, tastiera e mouse non rispondonon più e l'unica soluzione rimane quella del reset manuale. Attivando invece l'emerge dal livecd tutto funziona perfettamente. Ho notato inoltre che la stessa cosa accade anche quando la ventolina del pc inizia ad andare "a forte velocità" ... possono essere collegate le due cose?

Ciao Grazie

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Ma l'emerge lo date da X o da console?

----------

## sistoV

provato in entrambe i modi. scusa per il ritardo della risposta ma oggi l'adsl non vuole saperne di funzionare ...

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Avete usato il config di peach per il kernel?

----------

## sistoV

ops qui mi prendi alla sprovvista, ora ghostraider non è qui e ha fatto tutto lui, cmq so che ha usato genkernel e kernel gentoo-dev-sorces ... 

scusami so di non esserti di molto aiuto ma ... sto imparando e sono ancora un po indietro ...

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Nessun problema. Io proverei a compilarlo a mano con il config di Peach che se non ho capito male ha lo stesso notebook

----------

## sistoV

ah si è vero lui ci ha dato le indicazioni, non abbiamo ancora provato ma in giornata dovremmo riuscirici. La cosa strana è che senza dare il comando emerge tutto funziona alla perfezione, anzi direi proprio alla grande, mentre appena si decide di usare l'emerge ... scarica i pacchetti, li controlla e appena inizia la compilazione ... salta tutto  :Crying or Very sad: 

Intanto grazie 1000

----------

## fedeliallalinea

A ecco allora io farei un bel test sulla ram.

----------

## sistoV

ok, allora riferirò e vedremo di far funzionare il tutto, anche perchè sono curioso di entrare a far parte di questo vostro affascinante mondo di Linux

----------

## sistoV

scusa ma che tipo di test intendi?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *sistoV wrote:*   

> scusa ma che tipo di test intendi?

 

Livecd e al prompt di boot: scrivi memtest

----------

## sistoV

scrivendo memtest dopo boot: mi dice 

```
comand not found
```

 e se scrivo gentoo memtest parte gentoo ... dove sbaglio?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Mi pare che ci sia un tasto da schiacciare per vedere come fare i vari boot... prova a vedere

----------

## gutter

F2

----------

## Peach

 *sistoV wrote:*   

> scrivendo memtest dopo boot: mi dice 
> 
> ```
> comand not found
> ```
> ...

 

strano.. che cd stai usando?

@fedeliallalinea: a volte nn viene visualizzato... o forse la versione che avevo io è troppo vecchia  :Razz: 

----------

## sistoV

Ma è normale che dopo 2 h e 30' ...stia ancora facendo il memtest??  :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *sistoV wrote:*   

> Ma è normale che dopo 2 h e 30' ...stia ancora facendo il memtest??  

 

Si penso che devi stopparlo tu. Ti ha dato degli errori?

----------

## sistoV

è al 3° check completo e per ora nessun errore ... siamo al 98% di quest'altro check ...speriamo ..

----------

## Peach

memtest da quello che ho capito funzioni a "pass" ogni pass sono 7 o più test sulla ram. vengono ripetuti fino a fare impazzire la ram.

se la ram non impazzisce è ram buona  :Smile: 

----------

## sistoV

dopo il 3° test completo non ci sono errori. Quindi ...credo non sia la Ram ...

----------

## gutter

Che alimentazione hai, ovvero quanti WATT ?

----------

## sistoV

output = 19V 3.16A

----------

## gutter

 *sistoV wrote:*   

> output = 19V 3.16A

 

No volevo i watt  :Smile:  E' possibile che il pc si blocchi perchè l'alimentatore non riesce a "tenere" tutti i componenti interni.

----------

## sistoV

ok, sorry, beh con windows ha sempre funzionato tutto e continua a funzionare ...non so se ciò sia indicativo può essere che Watt siano 125?? qui non c'è scritto un granchè sull'alimentatore

----------

## Peach

ma hai già provato a testare la mia config del kenrel? (ricordo: sempre dagli un occhio prima di usarla... )

----------

## sistoV

abbiamo guardato la tua configurazione e in effetti seguendola siamo riusciti a far funzionare tutto, l'unico problema e che appena parte il comando emerge .... per qualsiasi cosa, il pc si blocca[/quote]

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *sistoV wrote:*   

> abbiamo guardato la tua configurazione e in effetti seguendola siamo riusciti a far funzionare tutto, l'unico problema e che appena parte il comando emerge ....

 

Provate ad usare completamente quella cosi' vedete se va

----------

